# Movelite or Safari Room this weekend?



## hazzatom (Aug 22, 2007)

Going away htis weekend for a few days in Wales, on a cliffside site right on the coast. Given the mixed weather forecasts, we want to take either an awning or the safari room. To be honest, we've not used the safari room much and I'm worried about how safe it would be with coastal winds if I used it with a tie down kit?. What are people's experiences?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hazzatom said:


> I'm worried about how safe it would be with coastal winds if I used it with a tie down kit?.


If it is going to worry you- and, if honest, no-one on here is going to be able to tell you that you have absolutely nothing to worry about-then don't take the safari room. Even if the weather is flat calm you will still have that nagging doubt when you go out for the day, that you'll return to a wreck. That's not going to help you have a relaxing break !

Enjoy your trip....

G


----------

